#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Keratine Behandeling op natuurlijke basis

## Ladynora

Zie mijn facebook pagina Keratine Amsterdam

keratine behandeling is een wereldwijd bekende en revolutionaire styling behandeling. Onze exclusieve formule is rijk aan witte klei, cacao olie en mineralen en zorgt ervoor dat de natuurlijke schoonheid van het haar wordt hersteld en het volume van het haar drastisch wordt verminderd.
- volume verminderd drastisch, het haar wordt steil;
- herstelt en hydrateert;
- straightening effect van 60% tot en met 100%
- niet schadelijk voor het haar (dus geen chemische haar straightening)


De werkzame ingredinten die het haar voeden en hydrateren zorgen voor herstel met heerlijk zacht, glad en glanzend haar als resultaat. Afhankelijk van haartype en haarstijl is er na de eerste behandeling al sprake van een straightening effect van 60% tot en met 100% voor een duur van 3 tot 5 maanden.

Keratin Treatment is ontwikkeld om het haar te herstellen, te hydrateren en steil te maken. Hiermee wordt de gehydrolyseerde keratine ingebracht in het haar. Daarnaast is de keratine behandeling rijk aan jojoba-olie, tarwekiemen, penthanol, witte klei, cocoa butter, KEM3 Complex en mineralen

De kosten voor een keratine behandeling 100,- ongeacht de lengte of dikte van het haar.

----------


## Anissa15

hoeveel kost dat voor beetje dik haar toe en met SCHOUDERS

----------


## Ladynora

Beste Anissa. 
De kosten bedraagt 100 Euro.
Zie mijn Facebook pagina 
Keratine Amsterdam. 
Ik werk met de beste keratine en ik gebruik deze ook bij mijn dochter van 13 jaar. Absoluut veilig en je haar wordt er prachtig van. Je zult zeker geen spijt krijgen. 
Groetjes keratine Amsterdam

----------

